# Self Storage



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Are there self storage companies in Portugal that you can rent?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes

Google is your friend for this kind of question + you don't say which part of Portugal

https://www.google.pt/search?q=arru...x-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=IeWBWqeXDYzY8gfGi4HgDQ


----------

